# BOSE TriPort



## Kyon (May 27, 2007)

Buenas a todos, solo quería preguntar sobre la marca BOSE que tal en cuanto a fidelidad y prestaciones, por que pienso comprarle unos audífonos supra-aurales cerrados BOSE TriPort para mi reproductor de Mp3, pero no se nada de esa marca en este momento me estoy guiando por el algo elevado precio de esos audífonos.
Lo poco que se es que los audífonos tienen: 
Potencia máxima de entrada: 100mW
Sensibilidad: 97dB/1mW
Impedancia: 32  
Que significa eso???, son medidas buenas o malas???
Perdonen mi ignorancia ops:


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

nada espectaculares solo normalitos o sea te ban a andar bien sin problemas ahora tienes que especificar cuanta potencia de salida tiene el mp3 para ver si te combiene que tenga 32 o16 ohm de impedancia saludos


----------



## Kyon (May 29, 2007)

no conozco la  potencia de salida del mp3, solo se que es un iPod video, ignoro eso de la potencia de salida
a por cierto son 100mW aya arriba me equivoqué


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

pues es muy probable que de 10 o 15mwx2 asi que te combiene que compres unos auriculares de 16 OHM para mejorar el rendimiento (con lo que te digo tendras mas volumen) saludos


----------



## Kyon (May 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, pero quiero un equipo de audífonos buenos y los únicos que tengo disponibles son los Bose TriPort por que los Sennheiser que tengo disponibles se salen mucho de mi presupuesto.
Para terminar esto que me dicen de la marca y de lo audífonos en general, porque nunca había escuchado de esa marca y me da palo comprarme algo que no conozco


----------



## Kyon (Jun 1, 2007)

Bueno ya los compre, son bastante buenos, buen aislamiento del ruido y un sonido de buena calidad 
Lo que no entendí fue lo de los 32 y 16 OHM, entonces eran mejores los 16 OHM 
Entonces si conecto lo audífonos de 32 OHM a mi iPod lo estoy forzando???


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 2, 2007)

mmm se ven muy buenos (para un i pod) y si esta dentro de tus limites de diner compralos saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola Kyon, debiste probar varios modelos antes de adquirir los bose, que no son muy economicos.

Existe el SENHEISER HD25, algunos modelos de SONY DJ y algunos otros de AKG, muy usados en estudios.Cada uno de  ellos tiene sus pros y sus contras, y es algo tan subjetivo que es imposible que alguien te de un buen consejo acerca de cuales son mejores.


----------

